# For those of you who are cutting



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

How often do you have a cheat day? And do you go all out?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

One meal as week

Once every 2 month


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Whenever I feel like it.. Sometimes twice a week (if say my sister wants to go for dinner and I wanna go and get smashed another day). Sometimes once in 3 weeks if I've got nothing on


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

I tend to have a cheat day of sorts on a Saturday. Still keep to my calories but the food I have is a lot more 'junk' based. Great at the time but as it's not that clean I doesn't really keep me feeling full or energetic!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

One cheat meal a week for me, not a whole day though.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

on the last 8 weeks of my last cut i didnt cheat at all, but on the last 3 weeks after leg day i did had a few fruit pastels to see fi they might actually recover


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't set myself a specific meal or day as I try not to cheat. However, on the odd occasion - when I really really can't stand it - I will have a sneaky yogurt, some fruit, or a bar of dark choccy.


----------



## Dso88 (Dec 18, 2013)

once a week just one meal though


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Usually about twice a week I have a cheat day where ill eat about 4000 calories. But im not trying to lose weight just trying to maintain and im managing fine so its all good


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont have cheat days but 1 meal every few days ill have something with some nice carbs.. chips with a steak etc.. but still stay in a caloric defecit


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

polishmate said:


> How often do you have a cheat day? And do you go all out?


i don't have a cheat day just a "cheat" meal.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

When I feel like it really... If I don't have any cheat meals, people shouldn't even be around me :lol:

I'm cutting atm, and just had a large deep pan pizza today... :whistling:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I use flexible diet approach so I could say I cheat every day


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I just eat what I want every day within reasons, if I want a chocolate bar, I just watch my intake elsewhere or work a bit hard in the gym and cardio, I have oats and peanut butter everyday


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I eat clean and stick to my diet all week, and on saturday night from 7pm I'll pretty much have what I want.

Last weekend I had beef and ale pie with chips, 3 pints of stella, 3 Martell brandys and Jam Roly Poly sponge with custard.

Roll on Saturday :laugh:


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I tend to have long cuts. Cheat whenever I want at the beginning but the last couple of months I could go 10 days or more without a cheat meal. I go by how I look, feel and weigh.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Started my cut 2 weeks ago and had a cheat day on Sunday, more of a cheat meal though. Went out for a meal with the missus so thought I'd enjoy it instead of worrying too much


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

One cheat meal every 2 weeks or so but even then I don't go crazy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The thing is, if you factor the cals and macros and nutrient timing into a well thought out cut. It's a not a cheat at all, it's a tool to improve the overall success of it.

That's why i'm hesitant to call some of my cheat days 'cheats' at all


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Iifym


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> The thing is, if you factor the cals and macros and nutrient timing into a well thought out cut. It's a not a cheat at all, it's a tool to improve the overall success of it.
> 
> That's why i'm hesitant to call some of my cheat days 'cheats' at all


I'm currently trying the pieman 1000 calories under for 5 days, 1000 calories over for two days cut.. I'll get you know if it works, but the training sessions after the 1000 calorie over days have been immense so far


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> I'm currently trying the pieman 1000 calories under for 5 days, 1000 calories over for two days cut.. I'll get you know if it works, but the training sessions after the 1000 calorie over days have been immense so far


You can be my muse and model for my training services.

I dare you to go 2-3k over once a week after you go a little while in. Must be high GI carbs


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I try not to plan "cheat meals" or "cheat days" as such. I look at it the same way I approach "rest days". Life sometimes just provides with opportunities to cheat or rest. I don't let my diet get in the way of my social life too much; if I get invited out for a meal I'll be a little more relaxed about my diet.

For me, an arranged cheat day on the Sunday followed by curry with mates on Monday just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> on the last 8 weeks of my last cut i didnt cheat at all, but on the last 3 weeks after leg day i did had a few fruit pastels to see fi they might actually recover


Is this a joke "a few fruit pastels"?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Is this a joke "a few fruit pastels"?


not at all, it was more of a mental stabiliser than anything real for my body


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> not at all, it was more of a mental stabiliser than anything real for my body


You go steady now lol. You can get away with more mate.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You go steady now lol. You can get away with more mate.


I don't really do things by half atm, only got 3 month left til the northern NABBA, so im been strict to the gram on everything I take in, you only get to do your first comp once so im making the most of it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> I don't really do things by half atm, only got 3 month left til the northern NABBA, so im been strict to the gram on everything I take in, you only get to do your first comp once so im making the most of it


True enough. Have you got a coach?

At least go for half a pack of pastels next time, full pack for legs :thumb:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> True enough. Have you got a coach?
> 
> At least go for half a pack of pastels next time, full pack for legs :thumb:


na, I have always done everything my self through research and reading a lot of studies, tend to know my own body very well so I should be able to get to stage condition in good time for the show. the only coach I have is an lad I know, won a good few regional comps in his day but recent enough to be modern still, he teaches me posing and form as I find that bit quite hard to get a hold of alone


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> You can be my muse and model for my training services.
> 
> I dare you to go 2-3k over once a week after you go a little while in. Must be high GI carbs


I can do this I reckon.. TBH I'm in decent enough condition that I can take the risk.. Lets say maintainance cals are 3000, I could try something like

1. 2000 calories

2. 2000 calories

3. 3000 calories

4. 2000 calories.

5. 2000 calories

6. 2000 calories

7. 5000 calories

It's "only" a 3000 deficit over the week but I think it will keep my performance up and lose more fat than muscle?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Usually just a cheat meal on Saturday night, like a Dominos.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Usually just a cheat meal on Saturday night, like a Dominos.


When I see pizza as "just a cheat meal" it baffles me. The average pizza I eat is about 3000 calories... Add that onto the 3 other meals in the day and that is a cheat day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

L11 said:


> When I see pizza as "just a cheat meal" it baffles me. The average pizza I eat is about 3000 calories... Add that onto the 3 other meals in the day and that is a cheat day


Ive never looked at the calories in a Dominos, I have 1/2 a large pizza with chicken, jalapeños, mushrooms, pork balls and mustard. Guessing maybe 1000 cals? So if Im eating right for rest of the day it aint too bad.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Who cares.

People get too worried about it. Unless you are getting down into the lower BF ranges it doesn't matter too much.

If I need to get leaner I have two cheat days per week. I still lose BF fairly easily without any cardio. To go from beach body to bodybuilding physique you then need to dial it in more but this is a step beyond what most people here need.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> I can do this I reckon.. TBH I'm in decent enough condition that I can take the risk.. Lets say maintainance cals are 3000, I could try something like
> 
> 1. 2000 calories
> 
> ...


This like what I did when I had my most successful. Every lift went up so I don't think I lost much muscle if any


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> The thing is, if you factor the cals and macros and nutrient timing into a well thought out cut. It's a not a cheat at all, it's a tool to improve the overall success of it.
> 
> That's why i'm hesitant to call some of my cheat days 'cheats' at all


Exactly this. What's one mans cheats is another's clean.

Pancakes with choc peanut butter? Cheat or no cheat

2% fat chips? Cheat or no cheat


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Your wife catching you eating out your neighbour? Cheat or no cheat

Female neighbour


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Ive never looked at the calories in a Dominos, I have 1/2 a large pizza with chicken, jalapeños, mushrooms, pork balls and mustard. Guessing maybe 1000 cals? So if Im eating right for rest of the day it aint too bad.


Oh half a pizza.. Don't think I've ever eaten less than a whole pizza lol


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

polishmate said:


> How often do you have a cheat day? And do you go all out?


I have one cheat meal, not day and it is Saturday night.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Morning snack  flexible dieting for the win!!


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

My mint choc protein tastes so good with milk, it feels like I have 2 cheats a day!

Standard saturday night, me and the gf will eat what we want. Sometimes it will be a rediculous high calorie feast like a takeaway with ice cream or biscuits after, or it might be something as simple as enchiladas with garlic bread and nachos. Although we did eat clean last saturday for some reason!


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Currently cutting on 2100 calories at 5ft 8 and starting at 178lbs. Day 11 now, not touched anything, but did shoulders last night and was not weak so to say, but the energy just wan't there if you get me. My eyes that's my body telling me to give it a bit of a kick.

Cardio done this morning, eaten clean all day, dominos on the way.

Plenty of fuel to smash back in tomorrow morning, I'll probably last another 10 or so days before I cheat again, but it doesn't half replenish me.


----------



## uae_400 (Jan 31, 2014)

Once a week I think is good


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Too often at the moment


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

One carefully planned "cheat meal" doesn't mean I go mental. No point in working like a bear all week to then neck a pizza, ken.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, forgetting the Binge week Ive just had, I'm gonna eat 100% clean for 3 week's now.

Once that 3 week's detox of Junk Is over, I will have an all out Cheat day every 2 weeks, about 5000calorie Limit, as It's only every 2 week's I'll be fine.

I'll drop Carbs slowly In the days before the Cheat day, and then 2 days before totally cut them out, so when the day come's my body will enjoy the Carb up.


----------

